# Question



## Raytee510 (Dec 1, 2003)

Okay, I had eggs but I think I removed them too soon. They had little tails but did not move. When I moved them into a seperate tank, they just sat at the bottom for a few days then died. First, how long before the babies should be removed. Second, how long before I should see a new spawn?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

once they begin to spawn, they will most likely breed like rabbits. In my experince they always responded to water changes. for example, you do a change thursday, friday you have eggs. Usually every two weeks, sometimes every week. Leave the eggs in long enough to be fertilized porperly, 1-2 days. I had the most sucsess syphoning the eggs strait into the fry tank, with just enough water for the sponge filter to work.

If you are able to find it ''egg guard'' is a product that is highly recomended. I had no luck finding it, If your not able to locate some, disloved salt helps with hatching, and prevents white cottony( white fungus stuff ).

There is alot of trail and error invovled. I suggest if you intend on getting serious with this, make a log of everything you doing, as well as the results. It will help in the long run.

what kind to fry tank do you have set up?

keep us posted


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You might look into the old standard Methylene Blue. This was used for protecting eggs from fungus. The drawback is it stains your fingers, plastic hoses and just about everything else it gets into contact with. The good news, the unfertilized eggs look opague compared to the ones that bluish in color that are good eggs.

There are other products out there like Acriflavine, but that can be toxic to your fishes. So do a good search on products. I'm not sure what Egg Guard is composed of, but my guess is, it was probably a combination of MB and a couple other chemicals.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

mantis said:


> Leave the eggs in long enough to be *fertilized* porperly, 1-2 days. I had the most sucsess syphoning the eggs strait into the fry tank, with just enough water for the sponge filter to work.


 The key word is fertilized. I have seen fry development in a week swimming and next thing they're all dropping like flies. While others survive. This is due to poor egg fertilization. The fry does not develop properly thus presents a weak strain.

As far as using fungus control chemicals, my responce to that is optional. Ive used Methylene Blue and all its done for me in the past was stain the seal around the glass. If you keep a clean tank and wait for proper fertilization to occur(1-2 days)prior to transferring the fry you should not have to worry about fungus. Granted some will fungus but I like to stay away from these chemicals.


----------

